# Springs



## jcb272 (May 9, 2006)

Does anybody have any suggestions for springs? I'm not sure if the Eibach pro-kit's will drop enough in the front (and they are a bit pricey). How do H&R's compare? Sprint's? JDM's? Any pics would be appreciated as well.


----------



## blue_specv (Jul 7, 2006)

i went for the Tein S-tech ... they drop the front 1.9" and the rear 1.5" ... ill post pics up when i get a chance


----------



## mikey7182 (Mar 16, 2006)

I would like to know if anyone has done the NISMO strut/spring combo, and if it is better/same/worse than just doing a set of Eibach Pros on the stock Altima SE-R struts. I get mixed responses from other people, but I don't want to drop $620 on the NISMOs if all I am paying for is the name. From what I gather, the SE-R struts are sport-tuned specifically for the SE-R while the NISMO struts are tuned specifically for the NISMO springs. So different applications I guess... but if I can get away with doing the Eibachs for $220, I'd much rather do that, unless the NISMOs are significantly better as far as handling and ride. People who have done either, please post your results...


----------



## rtype11 (Jan 31, 2006)

mikey7182 said:


> I would like to know if anyone has done the NISMO strut/spring combo, and if it is better/same/worse than just doing a set of Eibach Pros on the stock Altima SE-R struts. I get mixed responses from other people, but I don't want to drop $620 on the NISMOs if all I am paying for is the name. From what I gather, the SE-R struts are sport-tuned specifically for the SE-R while the NISMO struts are tuned specifically for the NISMO springs. So different applications I guess... but if I can get away with doing the Eibachs for $220, I'd much rather do that, unless the NISMOs are significantly better as far as handling and ride. People who have done either, please post your results...


I purchased springs from Canuck Motorsports, they were much cheaper to my door and custom wound, unfortunately i have not had an opportunity to install them, but payment, shipment and packaging (total service) was incredible, the product looks great. I am sure you can have them custom make with your desired heights and spring rates. payment confirmation to delivery to my door over 3500miles was 5 days. http://www.canuckmotorsports.com/ , wayne is great. Maybe they are an option.


----------



## mikey7182 (Mar 16, 2006)

Cool, thanks for the lead! I'll check them out.


----------



## stretch_tim007 (Mar 25, 2005)

I can tell you that I ahve the Nismo suspension and the struts and its awesome. The performance in the handling was very noticeable. Not too harsh either. I do have to be honest though... the wheel gap in the front was not completely removed, and if thats the main concern then there are other cheaper sets out there that will do the trick. But in my opinion, the Nismo setup was worth the extra money, and its cool to have all the parts matching as much as possible. Just my opinion tho...


----------



## PLracing (Feb 21, 2006)

Stretch, can you post a pick of you SE-R with the Nismo Suspention? I'm ordering suspention this week and can't decide between Nismo or K-Sport.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

ksport quality is questionable from nearly every car model they make parts for.


----------



## PLracing (Feb 21, 2006)

So Nismo it is.


----------

